# "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World"



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqN3amj6AcE&feature=related]BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Goldenfarber rules YOUR world. I rule mine.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow5J0nckT3M]American Cities Go Bust! US Dollar Collapse Imminent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56

eots, great commentary!  I've been preparing my family, and spreading the "word" to as many other people as I can, for the inevitable collapse of the U.S. economy.


----------



## JimBowie1958

The only real question left is how bad will it actually get?

Some are prepared for an economic 'Mad Max' style apocolypse, but that seems implausible. 

Seems what is most likely is the long term recession like Japan is with currency scarce and jobs more scarce.

Look at Argentina during the last twenty years for an example where brigands roam the countryside for a long time and gangs of  government workers are often seen shaking down commuters from the suburbs.


----------



## Iggy

eots said:


> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube



Is this a conspiracy by Goldman to collapse the world stock market since they already rule the world?


----------



## Sallow

eots said:


> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube





Wow..I wonder if that guy still has a job.

In any case..yeah..he's right. Traders love volatility. And these are the same people conservatives don't want to regulate.


----------



## Sallow

Iggy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a conspiracy by Goldman to collapse the world stock market since they already rule the world?
Click to expand...


Naw.

Listen to the tape.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The greatest year in Stock Market history was 2009.
The highest salary and bonus payouts in the history of the top 5 banks was 2009.
Look it up.

 To make money in the markets as they are setup today - someone else has to lose it first. Goldman Sachs, AIG and Bank of America made unheard of - indeed impossible profits in the 2000's...the rest of the world lost $20,000,000,000,000 -  so far.
The top financial companies made great money selling worthless assets to 401k holders by paying off Moody's, S&P and Fitch to give them AAA status.
Right now the markets are laughably high. They are at a point where they should be if the recession was completely over and there was no European trouble at all.
It will crash. And it will be tragically fantastic.


----------



## JimBowie1958

iamwhatiseem said:


> The greatest year in Stock Market history was 2009.
> The highest salary and bonus payouts in the history of the top 5 banks was 2009.
> Look it up.
> 
> To make money in the markets as they are setup today - someone else has to lose it first. Goldman Sachs, AIG and Bank of America made unheard of - indeed impossible profits in the 2000's...the rest of the world lost $20,000,000,000,000 -  so far.
> The top financial companies made great money selling worthless assets to 401k holders by paying off Moody's, S&P and Fitch to give them AAA status.
> Right now the markets are laughably high. They are at a point where they should be if the recession was completely over and there was no European trouble at all.
> It will crash. And it will be tragically fantastic.



But at the same time it is fascinating, like watching a slow motion train wreck; you cant think  of all the people being maimed or killed, but the sheer violent upheaval is luridly enticing.


----------



## davshort

iamwhatiseem said:


> It will crash. And it will be tragically fantastic.



I thought it already did collapse? and it was tragically fantastic. Only question is how and or when will it recover.


----------



## JimBowie1958

davshort said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will crash. And it will be tragically fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it already did collapse? and it was tragically fantastic. Only question is how and or when will it recover.
Click to expand...


Dav, that was only act 1.

Act 2 is almost upon us.

The crony capitalists did NOTHING to fix the underlying problems. Criminal bankers have still been selling worthless equities, forcing governmental officials to bail them out with tax payer funds, and using blatant fraud to reap whirlwind profits that dwarf anything Exxon ever made.

Markets cannot be run like this and expect knowledgable investors to put their money into it. When there are no more HUMAN investers willing to play anymore, there are no players to take the opposite side of the HFT offerings, you get flash crashes. These happen with no notice and so fast people cannot react. The market makers have to go in and screw with all the paperwork and reverse the sales, which is a time consuming mess.

When this market collapses it might all take place in nanoseconds.


----------



## g5000

The trader in the OP video isn't saying anything that isn't common knowledge about the way traders think and behave.

The trader is revealing the HUGE blind spot they all have.  That blind spot being that the working stiff cannot prepare themselves for a financial apocalypse.  The working stiff doesn't have a billion dollar portfolio to protect or to use to hedge or short the market to make even more money. 

In other words, this laughing soulless jackass motherfucker doesn't give a shit about the millions of people who lose their jobs while he reaps profits off their misery.  You have to be one sick son of a bitch to look at their destruction as an "opportunity".

It is people like him who caused this destruction.

Is it any wonder people want to shoot Wall Street traders like rabid dogs in the street?

If you guys don't like socialists, you better get used to them.  Because guys like that are making more of them every day.


----------



## Iggy

Sallow said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a conspiracy by Goldman to collapse the world stock market since they already rule the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Listen to the tape.
Click to expand...


I did. It's an oxymoron.


----------



## theHawk

So if the US, and thus the rest of the world's economies collapse, all those stocks and currency become worthless.

So how exactly are all these "rich people" with billions in stocks and dollars going to rule the world with worthless paper?


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... the sky gettin' ready to fall...

... it all gonna happen on Dec. 21st...

... atta end o' dat Aztec calendar...

... an' den it gonna be Helter Skelter...

... an' ever'thin' gonna go to hell inna handbasket...

... an' den we all gonna die."


----------



## JimBowie1958

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right...
> 
> ... the sky gettin' ready to fall...
> 
> ... it all gonna happen on Dec. 21st...
> 
> ... atta end o' dat Aztec calendar...
> 
> ... an' den it gonna be Helter Skelter...
> 
> ... an' ever'thin' gonna go to hell inna handbasket...
> 
> ... an' den we all gonna die."



Yeah, everything is gong to be OK because its not like bad economic depressions ever happened before. /sarcasm

You know, just because you cant grasp the importance of what is being discussed doenst mean that it is not important.


----------



## JimBowie1958

theHawk said:


> So if the US, and thus the rest of the world's economies collapse, all those stocks and currency become worthless.
> 
> So how exactly are all these "rich people" with billions in stocks and dollars going to rule the world with worthless paper?



Not necesarily. The Euro may go bye-bye, but the German Mark will likely replace it before it can even hit the ground. Money in depressions becomes MORE valuable, not less.

The risk of hyperinflation comes when the government prints money at Weimar levels and that isnt likely with our federal reserve system which consists of banks that issue these notes. They dont want run away hyperinflation any more than you do.


----------



## ABikerSailor

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right...
> 
> ... the sky gettin' ready to fall...
> 
> ... it all gonna happen on Dec. 21st...
> 
> ... atta end o' dat Aztec calendar...
> 
> ... an' den it gonna be Helter Skelter...
> 
> ... an' ever'thin' gonna go to hell inna handbasket...
> 
> ... an' den we all gonna die."



Interestingly enough, they think that the Sun is going to go through a high spot in activity in 2012, which leaves the possibility of an EMP hitting the planet and killing off all the computers.

Wonder how many rich people know how to hunt, fish and grow their own crops?


----------



## saveliberty

Another well thoughout conspiracy I see.  Darn rich people, making the sun do all that stuff to hurt the poor.


----------



## g5000

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right...
> 
> ... the sky gettin' ready to fall...
> 
> ... it all gonna happen on Dec. 21st...



Granny can give me all her stuff on Dec. 20th.


----------



## g5000

theHawk said:


> So if the US, and thus the rest of the world's economies collapse, all those stocks and currency become worthless.
> 
> So how exactly are all these "rich people" with billions in stocks and dollars going to rule the world with worthless paper?



By shorting all that paper.


----------



## percysunshine

theHawk said:


> So if the US, and thus the rest of the world's economies collapse, all those stocks and currency become worthless.
> 
> So how exactly are all these "rich people" with billions in stocks and dollars going to rule the world with worthless paper?



When Yugoslavia went tits up in the 90's, toilet paper was the defacto common currency.

So that is always an option...


----------



## JimBowie1958

percysunshine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if the US, and thus the rest of the world's economies collapse, all those stocks and currency become worthless.
> 
> So how exactly are all these "rich people" with billions in stocks and dollars going to rule the world with worthless paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Yugoslavia went tits up in the 90's, toilet paper was the defacto common currency.
> 
> So that is always an option...
Click to expand...


Hmmm, well maybe FRNs have a commodity value after all.


----------



## editec

Consider what the man is saying.

He is saying that:

despite the fact that the world still works, that the factries are there, the food is still being produced, the workers are there waiting to go back to work , so essentally the demand and the supply are still there?

NONE of _that_ matters.

Why?

Because the DEBT, the FIAT MONEY debt invented _by banksters like GOLDMAN SACHS,_ trumps the needs and desires of 7 billion people.

_THIS_ is the way capitalism has become perverted by the folks SOME OF YOU Tea Party types call liberals or socialists, and some of you OWS folks call the banksters, or the fat cats or the capitalists.

the folks ythese two populists both loathe _ are the SAME PEOPLE!!!!_

So you know..._it doesn't what you call these guys_

What matters isn't their label but what they've done _and are still doing._

And here's the problem...neither the Ds nor the Rs are going to do a god damned thing about this SCAM. 

Why?

Both Parties dance to the tune of the banksters_ who own them_, that's why.


----------



## waltky

Biker wrote:  _Interestingly enough, they think that the Sun is going to go through a high spot in activity in 2012, which leaves the possibility of an EMP hitting the planet and killing off all the computers._

Uncle Ferd says mebbe we can unplug the computer a-fore it happens...

... an' den plug it back in when the solar activity is over...

... wrappin' it up in aluminum foil too can't hurt.


----------



## Toro

Goldman doesn't rule the world.  We, The Illuminati, do.  Goldman is just a subsidiary of ours.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Toro said:


> Goldman doesn't rule the world.  We, The Illuminati, do.  Goldman is just a subsidiary of ours.



Goldman doesn't rule the world...just two branches of the U.S. Government and the American Central Bank. They don't own it wholly, they share ownership...like stocks.


----------



## zonly1

Iggy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a conspiracy by Goldman to collapse the world stock market since they already rule the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Listen to the tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's an oxymoron.
Click to expand...


now i do believe, now i do believe.  thanks for clearing that up.  Just go spend it and be done with it.


----------



## Jackson

If the stock market does crash, what do investors do... go into gold?


----------



## editec

Jackson said:


> If the stock market does crash, what do investors do... go into gold?


 

If it gets bad enough going into a BUNKER probably makes more sense.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jackson said:


> If the stock market does crash, what do investors do... go into gold?



Considering that we haven't been on the gold standard for a while, nope, not an option.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..I wonder if that guy still has a job.
> 
> In any case..yeah..he's right. Traders love volatility. And these are the same people conservatives don't want to regulate.
Click to expand...


so you are in favor of regulating traders?

ok, what your plan? what regs would you propose, exactly?


----------



## Intense

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..I wonder if that guy still has a job.
> 
> In any case..yeah..he's right. Traders love volatility. And these are the same people conservatives don't want to regulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you are in favor of regulating traders?
> 
> ok, what your plan? what regs would you propose, exactly?
Click to expand...


To start with, all Canines Must be Vaccinated, Licensed, Leashed, and Flea Free.


----------



## Trajan

Intense said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..I wonder if that guy still has a job.
> 
> In any case..yeah..he's right. Traders love volatility. And these are the same people conservatives don't want to regulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are in favor of regulating traders?
> 
> ok, what your plan? what regs would you propose, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To start with, all Canines Must be Vaccinated, Licensed, Leashed, and Flea Free.
Click to expand...


well, thats a start......


----------



## JimBowie1958

waltky said:


> Biker wrote:  _Interestingly enough, they think that the Sun is going to go through a high spot in activity in 2012, which leaves the possibility of an EMP hitting the planet and killing off all the computers._
> 
> Uncle Ferd says mebbe we can unplug the computer a-fore it happens...
> 
> ... an' den plug it back in when the solar activity is over...
> 
> ... wrappin' it up in aluminum foil too can't hurt.



Well you dont need a tin foil hat since your colon apparently works just as well.


----------



## fdsgrs

bump-


----------



## FactFinder

eots said:


> BBC Speechless As Trader Tells Truth: "The Collapse Is Coming...And Goldman Rules The World" - YouTube



So Goldman owns the collapse?


----------

